# Hey!!



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Newbie here on the snowboarding forum but Im up to speed with other forums. I currently run the Great Lakes Turbo Diesel Register forum (gltdr.com) and a very avid contributing member of CUMMINSFORUM.com, COMPETITIONDIESEL.com, TURBODIESELREGISTER.com Ive got a couple Dodge Cummins trucks and know a lot about them so if you need performance/ maintenance on them let me know! (2001 has twins and pic is my avatar)

I just started snowboarding and went out for the first time over the weekend and enjoyed it.... BUT we have NO natural snow and the man-made was hard as a rock and SLUSH so my crashes werent very forgiving. Im still bruised and batterd!!! I joined to find some more helpful tips/tricks for a beginner! 

Im from Lower Michigan! 

Ian


----------

